# Hotronic or Thermic Boot Heaters



## wa-loaf (Jan 22, 2010)

Equal? Is one better than the other? I need to add heat to my boots.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm perfectly happy with the Thermic's I scored off TD.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jan 22, 2010)

If I'm not mistaken, one of the founders of Hotronic left and started his own company, Thermic. I have the Thermic heaters going on three seasons now, and they're great. I think they're both about the same quality.


----------



## billski (Jan 22, 2010)

How long do these things last before the wires bust and the unit is useless?
Last person I knew, back in the pre-cambrian days who had one (during the advent of in boot warmers) got about a year's use out of them before they busted.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 22, 2010)

I think the batteries will go before the wires do.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 22, 2010)

billski said:


> How long do these things last before the wires bust and the unit is useless?
> Last person I knew, back in the pre-cambrian days who had one (during the advent of in boot warmers) got about a year's use out of them before they busted.



If they are installed correctly they should be fine for awhile and you can buy parts individually if something needs replacing.


----------



## Terry (Jan 25, 2010)

I've had the same pair of hotronics for at least 4 years, maybe 5 can't remember but have never had a problem with them. When I replace my boots I will definately buy another set.I lost 1 battery in a bad crash, but bought a replacement. I did notice the last time I pulled my liners out that the cord outside coating is starting to fray a bit but they still work fine. I ski 70-100 days a year.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 25, 2010)

Can these be used with Intuition liners?  I rarely have cold feet, but sometimes wouldn't mind a little warm up.  I just wonder if they put off enough heat to change the mold/fit on Intuitions.


----------



## billski (Jan 25, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Can these be used with Intuition liners? I rarely have cold feet, but sometimes wouldn't mind a little warm up. I just wonder if they put off enough heat to change the mold/fit on Intuitions.


 
I only have cold feet on the coldest of days, low single digits and lower.  On those days, I just go for the stick-on pads - it's fairly economical, I buy them pre-season at Lowes or Costco or Home depot for $1.20 or so a pair.  I only need them 2-3 times a year.  The way I look at it, it's one less thing to break or to lose or recharge.  Skiing gear is already too complicated.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 25, 2010)

you don't feel that they compromise fit?  I have very little room to spare in the toe box of my boots.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't like the heat packs in my boots.  They feel funny to me.


----------



## billski (Jan 25, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> you don't feel that they compromise fit?  I have very little room to spare in the toe box of my boots.



For me no.  It's only my toes that get cold.  Everyone is different, that's why I suggest trying a pair.  I stick them on top of my sock, above my toes.  You can position them a little further back if you have to, the heat will still make it up to the toes.    For me, they are good for about 4-5 hours.  They are much thinner than the hand warmers.   For a couple bucks, it's a cheap test.  Rip em out and throw them away if they don't work.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jan 25, 2010)

I can't even stand it when I have a wrinkle in my sock while in the boot! 
You can recess the heating elements into the footbeds and not feel a thing except heat. On really cold days you don't really feel heat, but you don't feel cold either. The only thing to go bad in these systems is the rechargable battery packs after X amount of years, as with any rechargable battery product. Just buy new battery packs, and you're good to go for another X amount of years. It's really not complicated.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 25, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> you don't feel that they compromise fit?  I have very little room to spare in the toe box of my boots.





billski said:


> For me no.  It's only my toes that get cold.  Everyone is different, that's why I suggest trying a pair.  I stick them on top of my sock, above my toes.  You can position them a little further back if you have to, the heat will still make it up to the toes.    For me, they are good for about 4-5 hours.  They are much thinner than the hand warmers.   For a couple bucks, it's a cheap test.  Rip em out and throw them away if they don't work.



I'm with Billski on this.  I use the stick on toe heaters maybe 10 to15 days a season, and even now with boots that have less than 10 days on them and a nice snug toe box fit, the only 2 ways that I know that they're there are 1) IF I get a wrinkle in them when I'm booting up (time to re-boot them) or 2) the fact that I can feel the warm on the top of my foot just behind my toes   Works for me!

My wife has had hotronics for 4+ seasons now, had no problem transferring them from her old pair of boots into the pair she got 2 seasons ago.  Had to replace the wires on one of them (defective wire) almost immediately after she got them, now with close to 200 days of use, they're working fine for her (and hence I'm not having to listen to her say "my toes are cold" when were on the lift!    )


----------



## WJenness (Jan 25, 2010)

Do you guys know which ones Atomic integrates into their boots?

My gf has them integrated into her boots, and I'd like to get her the batteries, but I don't know which ones are the 'right' ones. Any ideas?

-w


----------



## Glenn (Jan 25, 2010)

WJenness said:


> Do you guys know which ones Atomic integrates into their boots?
> 
> My gf has them integrated into her boots, and I'd like to get her the batteries, but I don't know which ones are the 'right' ones. Any ideas?
> 
> -w



Take a pic of the connector at the end of the wire...I should be able to tell. 


Re: wich are better. 

My wife and I have Thermics. They seem to work well. The only thing I've noticed is on really really cold days, the batteries poop out a bit. A quick trip to the lodge usually helps though. This may be solved by getting the extenders and putting the batteries under your coat or somewhere warmer. I think these heaters would be  much better if they  could improve the battery technology a bit.


----------



## WJenness (Jan 25, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Take a pic of the connector at the end of the wire...I should be able to tell.
> 
> 
> Re: wich are better.
> ...



Excellent. Thanks.

I'll snap a pic this evening.

-w


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 25, 2010)

Glenn said:


> My wife and I have Thermics. They seem to work well. The only thing I've noticed is on really really cold days, the batteries poop out a bit. A quick trip to the lodge usually helps though. This may be solved by getting the extenders and putting the batteries under your coat or somewhere warmer. I think these heaters would be  much better if they  could improve the battery technology a bit.


Duct tape a hand warmer on the battery :dunce:


----------



## Glenn (Jan 25, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Duct tape a hand warmer on the battery :dunce:



LMAO! :lol:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jan 25, 2010)

I've used Hotronics for about 7 years, I'm on my second pair of batteries. I keep the charger in my boot bag and occasionally give them a recharge at lunch on really cold days when I have them set at 3 or 4 and they use more juice. Replaced the wiring on one boot and wired up my new boots as well. No complaints and frozen toes are a thing of the past for me. Also allows me to wear a thinner sock which I prefer.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks, sounds like I'm pretty well off either way I go.


----------

